# trench set up



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

When doing a trench for termites how far into the ground, in trench, should the rebar(or any other long metal straight tool) go to make a deeper hole, to get further into ground, after you have dug the trench? 
Also how far apart are they to go?

`any info or additional tips are appreciated.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i guess ill go down to the bottom of footer or a foot down on each rod..


----------

